
The Brilliant Plodder - benbreen
https://www.nybooks.com/articles/2020/04/23/charles-darwin-brilliant-plodder/
======
whitten
This is talking about the "plodding" nature of the science done by Charles
Darwin and his meticulous care to have experimental support for his theories.
(not just the one in Origin of Species)

